# الفعل المثال الذي يحتفظ بحركته العلة في أمره



## lukebeadgcf

مرحبا بكم،

أتساءل عن أفعال مثل وَجِعَ ووَدَّ ووَسُعَ ووَنِيَ ويَسُرَ ويَتَمَ ويَقِظَ. في أمرها هي هكذا (صححوني إذا أخطأت): 

اِيْجَعْ

اِيْدَدْ (وَدَّ)

اُوْسُعْ

اِيْنَ

اُوْسُرْ

اِيْتِمْ

اِيْقَظْ

ولكن هذه الصيغ فريدة لأننا قد سبّقنا حرف مد بهمزة وصل. لا أعي بأية حالة أخرى في اللغة العربية فيها تسبق همزة وصل حرف مد. قد تسبب هذه الحالات عقبات من حيث اللفظ عندما تأتي قبلها حركات. قولوا الآتي:

ايجع واين! مثل ايجع وَينَ

يا حبيبي ايددني! مثل يا حبيبي ددني (أو هل نطوّل الياء أو نشددها بسبب اليائين التتاليين؟)

لا مشكلة. أليس كذلك؟

الآن قولوا الآتي

يا غرفتي اوسعي!

يا حياتي اوسري!

يا محمد ايقظ!

وعثرنا على سلسلة حركات محرمة ولا نستطيع على سبيل المثال أن نلفظ محمدُ ايْقط. فكيف نحل المشكلة؟ هل نقلب الحركات في الكتابة أو في اللفظ؟

يا غرفتي ايسعي!

يا حياتي ايسري!

يا محمد اوقظ!

شكرا على مساعدتكم وأقدر أجوبتكم جميعكم دائما.


----------



## Mahaodeh

هناك بعض التصحيحات بالأحمر


lukebeadgcf said:


> مرحبا بكم،
> 
> أتساءل عن أفعال مثل وَجِعَ ووَدَّ ووَسُعَ ووَنِيَ ويَسُرَ ويَتَمَ ويَقِظَ. في أمرها هي هكذا (صححوني إذا أخطأت):
> 
> اِيْجَعْ * - اوْجِع*
> 
> اِيْدَدْ (وَدَّ)  *- وِدّ*
> 
> اُوْسُعْ  *- سَعْ*
> 
> اِيْنَ  *- نِ *
> 
> اُوْسُرْ *- اِيْسِر *
> 
> اِيْتِمْ
> 
> اِيْقَظْ



لا أرى فيها مشكلة


----------



## Mahaodeh

أعتذر عن تقسيم الكلام ولكنه طويل:



lukebeadgcf said:


> ولكن هذه الصيغ فريدة لأننا قد سبّقنا حرف مد بهمزة وصل. لا أعي بأية حالة أخرى في اللغة العربية فيها تسبق همزة وصل حرف مد. قد تسبب هذه الحالات عقبات من حيث اللفظ عندما تأتي قبلها حركات. قولوا الآتي:



القاعدة هي: في حالة الابتداء بالواو في الماضي يحذف حرف العلة مثل وَقَع - قِع ؛ وَسَعَ - سِع ؛ وَعَدَ - عِد وغيرها. شذ عنها بعض الأفعال منها وَجَع - اوْجِع.

في حالة الابتداء بالياء في الماضي، يعامل الفعل معاملة الفعل الصحيح مثل يَسَر - ايْسِر ؛ يَنَعَ - ايْنِع - يَمَنَ - ايْمِن.

في حالة الفعل الذي يبدأ بحرف علة وينتهي بواحد أيضا مثل وَنَى ووَفَى ووَعَى، يحذف حرفي العلة ويتكون الفعل من حرف واحد فقط: نِ؛ فِ؛ عِ. 

في حالة الفعل المضاعف يجوز فيه التضعيف والفكَ مثل مَدَّ - مُدّ - امْدِد ولكن لأن الفعل ودّ يبدأ بحرف علّة يبدو لي أنه لا يجوز الفكّ ولكنني لست متأكدة.

هذا يعنى أن الحالات غير القياسية هي اوجع وودّ، وحتى في الأخيرة قد أكون مخطئة.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

mahaodeh said:


> القاعدة هي: في حالة الابتداء بالواو في الماضي يحذف حرف العلة مثل وَقَع - قَع ؛ وَسَعَ - سِع (ليس فعل) ؛ وَعَدَ - عِد وغيرها. شذ عنها بعض الأفعال منها وَجِع - اوْجَع (كيف نلفظ هذا).



تحذف الواو في الأمر عندما تحذف هي في المضارع وتحذف الواو في المضارع عندما تكون عين مضارع الفعل مكسورة وفي المبدأ العام تشذ ثمانية أفعال على هذه القاعدة:

ودع
وذر
وزع
وسِع
وضع
وطئ
وقع
وهب

عين مضارع هذه الأفعال مفتوحة ولكن تحذف واوها رغم ذلك.

 أمر الفعل يحتفظ بالحركة التي تميز عين مضارعه وقد تكون هذه الحركة فتحة نحو:

وَقَعَ ، يَقَعُ ، قَعْ

وَهَبَ ، يَهَبُ ، هَبْ

وَسِعَ ، يَسَعُ ، سَعْ

وَطِئَ ، يَطَأُ ، طَأْ

وفي الحالات الأخرى من الحالات التي فيها تحذف الواو عين مضارع الفعل مكسورة والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة نحو:

وَصَفَ ، يَصِفُ ، صِفْ

وَعَدَ ، يَعِدُ ، عِدْ

وَلَدَ ، يَلِدُ ، لِدْ

وَرِثَ ، يَرِثُ ، رِثْ

وَصَلَ ، يَصِلُ ، صِلْ



> في حالة الفعل الذي يبدأ بحرف علة وينتهي بواحد أيضا مثل وَنَى ووَفَى  ووَعَى، يحذف حرفي العلة ويتكون الفعل من حرف واحد فقط: نِ؛ فِ؛ عِ.


يتكون أمر الأفعال ونى ووفى ووعى ووقى ووأى ووكى ووري وولي وإضافة رأى من حرف واحد لأن الواو تحذف في مضارعها وهو يني ويفي ويعي ويقي ويئي ويكي ويري ويلي ويرى وفي الأمثلة الثماني الأولى تحذف الواو لأن عين مضارع الفعل مكسورة. 

ولكني لا أتساءل عن هذه الأفعال بل والأفعال التي لا تحذف الواو في مضارعها ولذلك في أمرها أيضا. يهمني الفعل المثال الذي عين مضارعه مفتوحة أو مضمومة أو أي فعل فاؤه ياء مثل وَجِعَ ووَدَّ ووَسُعَ ووَنِيَ ويَسُرَ ويَتَمَ ويَقِظَ.




> اِيْجَعْ * - اوْجِع*


أختلف معك في هذا لسببين. الأول هو لأن حركة عين مضارع فعل وَجِعَ هي الفتحة وليس الكسرة وحركة عين الأمر مشتقة من حركة عين المضارع وتماثلها. والثاني، كيف نلفظ هذه الكلمة؟ ألا تحرّم قواعد اللغة العربية الفصحى الجمع بين صوتي الكسر والضم؟ ألا يندغم الصوتان. تستوجب قواعد اللغة العربية إضافة حركة إلى بداية أية كلمة تبدأ بحرف ساكن وفي حالة الأمر تكون هذه الحركة كسرة إذا كانت عين مضارع الفعل مفتوحة أو مكسورة وضمة إذا كانت مضمومة. فعين مضارع فعل وَجِعَ مفتوحة ويجب أن تكون الحركة قبل واوها الساكنة كسرة. ولكن اِوْ لا تلفظ في اللغة العربية الفصحى وإن حدث هذا الجمع بين صوتي الكسر والضم اندغما  وتدّغم الكسرة في الواو ياءً إذا سبقتها وأحيانا تدّغم الضمة في الياء واوا إذا سبقتها والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة نحو:

كان مصدر فعل أوجد إوجاد وأصبح إيجاد

كان مضارع فعل أيقن يُيقن وأصبح يوقن

فينبغي أن يكون أمر فعل وَجِعَ اِيْجَعْ ما لم نخالف القواعد.



> اِيْدَدْ (وَدَّ)  *- وِدّ*


عين مضارع هذا الفعل مفتوحة ويجب أن يكون أمره كذلك. وكما قلتِ، في حالة الفعل المضاعف يجوز فيه التضعيف والفك فتابعا للقواعد يجب أن تكون الحالتين كما كتبتهما فوق.



> اُوْسُعْ  *- سَعْ*


سَعْ كما رأينا سابقا هو أمر فعل وَسِعَ الذي يسقط واوه في مضارعه ولكن هذا فعل مختلف وهو وَسُعَ الذي يحتفظ بواوه في المضارع هكذا يَوْسُعُ فيجب أن تبقى الواو في الأمر أيضا ويجب أن نضع قبل الواو الساكنة حركة تلائم حركة عين مضارع الفعل وهي الضمة.



> اِيْنَ  *- نِ *


نِ كما رأينا هو أمر فعل ونى الذي يسقط واوه في مضارعه ولكني قد تناولت فعل وَنِيَ الذي يحتفظ بواوه في المضارع هكذا يَوْنَى. فينبغي أن تدّغم الكسرة الواجب وجودها بسبب سكون الواو والتي تلائم حركة عين مضارع الفعل في الواو ياءً.



> اُوْسُرْ *- اِيْسِر *



عين مضارع فعل يَسُرَ مضمومة فمن الضروري احتفاظ الأمر بهذه الحركة. ويجب الضمة الواجب وجودها بسبب سكون الياء الادّغام في الياء واوا.

ومع ذلك فإن سؤالي لا يدور حول تشكيل الأمر بل حول لفظ الأشكال النابعة من الفعل المثال الذي يحتفظ بحرفه المعتل في مضارعه وأمره وعلى وجه الدقة كيفية معالجة الحالات التي فيها تسبق ياءً ضمة أو واو أو تسبق واوا كسرة أو ياء.




> لا أعي بأية حالة أخرى في اللغة العربية فيها تسبق همزة وصل حرف مد. قد تسبب هذه الحالات عقبات من حيث اللفظ عندما تأتي قبلها حركات.


أنا أستعيد هذا البيان لأني عثرت على مثال واحد آخر وهو اَيْمُن وايْم. وأتساءل عن هاتين الكلمتين أيضا وعن النتيجة النابعة إذا سبقت أية منهما ضمة أو واو. 

شكرا


----------

